# Nice 8' strip light



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't know why you wouldn't just hang the light. Everything is screwed right to the plywood ceiling.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

:laughing: :laughing:


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

That's one of those new invisible fixtures where you can see the inner workings! :laughing:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

That' just sad


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Maybe, just maybe the fixture exploded and the parts are stuck there.


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

well, you don't have to worry about the end plate popping off and dropping lamps!!


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

crazy just freaking crazy


----------



## eric7379 (Jan 5, 2010)

SWCD (See What Cletis Did)

I am absolutely amazed at how hard some people will work to do things like this. I would love to hear what the village idiot's reasoning was for doing this.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> I don't know why you wouldn't just hang the light. Everything is screwed right to the plywood ceiling.


What could go wrong there?:blink::laughing::laughing:


----------



## watt? (Nov 10, 2011)

hahaha wait, is this a grow op or what? looks fishy...... why can't dealers just hire real electricians?:thumbup:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

watt? said:


> hahaha wait, is this a grow op or what? looks fishy...... why can't dealers just hire real electricians?:thumbup:


I did have to put back together a house tweekers tore apart. They tore out a hole in the foundation and tunneled into the side yard. Ran an extension cord from there neighbors and buried in the ground to their new hole. The couldn't use their own power cause the ripped out all the copper for money.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

You going to update that light to t-8? You could put up a new one for him, just need 2 lamps, 4 sockets, and 1 ballast! :thumbup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe thts all they got from the yard sale. No one is to say those parts ever saw a housing...


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

i think i've seen it all now


----------



## mamills1 (Jul 14, 2010)

Looks like an elementary school science fair project that really got out of hand. Really bizarre. The plywood makes a _great_ heatsink for that ballast...

Mike


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been to Iowa a few times. I'm sorry to say this is my work. Bastards only offered a dozen ear of corn for payment, so they got what they paid for.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

knowshorts said:


> I've been to Iowa a few times. I'm sorry to say this is my work. Bastards only offered a dozen ear of corn for payment, so they got what they paid for.


 
What did you want, 2 dozen?


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

347sparky said:


> What did you want, 2 dozen?


Only if its grimes sweet corn. Lol.


----------

